# Nutkinland and other foreign words



## Fenris (Jul 16, 2002)

I have seen Nutkinland being bandied about lately. Even Mods telling people to take their discussions there. What is it? I would venture over myself, but though I would seek advice in the comfort of fellow ENites. I am alwys one to be found of glossaries. I would like to see one for the boards. I realize that this would be difficult, but if one were available I know I would use it.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't really have the time to make one- but if anyone does, they should feel free to do so!  We could store it in the archive forum.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 16, 2002)

http://pub115.ezboard.com/bnutkinland


----------



## Leopold (Jul 16, 2002)

a glossary of terms for nutkinland..it's like asking the isane asylum patients to create a dictionary..funny!


----------



## A2Z (Jul 16, 2002)

Nutkinland is were old gods go to die... or complain.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't know who described it like Mos Eisley, but I've stolen it from them and tell everyone that it is such:  "A wretched hive of scum and villany..."

LOL    Seriously, Nutkinland is a great board with a bunch of really cool people who like to speak their mind and do it frequently.  I usually head over there after I check things out here.

A word of caution:  Eric's grandma would not like this naughty place at all.  If Squirrel Nutkin has a grandma rule over there, his grandma must like S&M, pr0n, and biker clubs...  

Go check it out, it's well worth the visit!


----------



## Fenris (Jul 17, 2002)

I went, I saw, I came back!
Wow, a whole different world to say the least. And so many of the same people on both boards, but what different posts! It is like I lifted up the floor boards of ENWorld and looked at all the mess. I'll stay here, Thank you Morrus.


----------



## Mark (Jul 17, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *a glossary of terms for nutkinland..it's like asking the isane asylum patients to create a dictionary..funny! *




You've misspelt teh "funney"...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jul 18, 2002)

The difference between here and Nutkinland is simple.

This board is all about D&D.

Nutkinland is all about the love.  Nothin' but love.


----------



## A2Z (Jul 18, 2002)

_Like the love between a squirrel and a dead lady or the love of a man for a good cigar?_


----------



## bondetamp (Jul 18, 2002)

Let's find out.

*bondetamp starts lubing up.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 18, 2002)

bondetamp said:
			
		

> *Let's find out.
> 
> *bondetamp starts lubing up. *



 Now, now! If this thread continues on this path, it should do so in Nutkinland, methinks...


----------



## madriel (Jul 19, 2002)

I really should stop lurking there and start posting.  Sometimes you just can't say all that's on your mind here.  And of course you can't tell dirty jokes or Eric's Grandmother will smack you with her purse.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 19, 2002)

I once saw Nutkinland descibed as a 'Super Cool Interdimensional Dork Fortress'

I've always thought that fit very well.

Oh and by the way you are all breaking the First Rule about Nutkinland -

You don't talk about Nutkinland!!!!!!!


----------



## Psion (Jul 19, 2002)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> *The difference between here and Nutkinland is simple.
> 
> This board is all about D&D.
> 
> Nutkinland is all about the love.  Nothin' but love.   *




Yeah, well sometimes love hurts. 

Anyway, Nutkinland is sort of the evil twin of ENWorld. There are a lot of posters in common (though many nutkinland poster have this self superior attitude and actively disdain ENWorld posters in general), but all attempts at moderation are tossed out the window. Which can be a good or bad thing, depending on who you are.


----------



## A2Z (Jul 19, 2002)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> *Oh and by the way you are all breaking the First Rule about Nutkinland -
> 
> You don't talk about Nutkinland!!!!!!! *



I thought that was the second rule? Guess I'll have to reread the handbook.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 19, 2002)

Psion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Anyway, Nutkinland is sort of the evil twin of ENWorld. There are a lot of posters in common (though many nutkinland poster have this self superior attitude and actively disdain ENWorld posters in general), ...*



Of course, a few EN World posters have a similar attitude towards the Nutkinlanders.  (Not you, though, Psion. ) Myself, I love both places...


----------



## Horacio (Jul 25, 2002)

I love Nutkinland.

Even after the bizarre member title that Nemmerle gave me...


----------



## Henry (Jul 25, 2002)

Nutkinland is a great location to vent your spleen in the company of fellow Gamer board members. If you wish to rant, rave, curse, shout obscenities and make lewd comments with RPG references, it is an excellent place to do so!

Oh, um... I just know this from other posters, of course! I would NEVER go there myself...


----------



## The It's Man (Jul 26, 2002)

Hmm, Nutkinland isn't all about this.


> Nutkinland is a great location to vent your spleen in the company of fellow Gamer board members. If you wish to rant, rave, curse, shout obscenities and make lewd comments with RPG references, it is an excellent place to do so!




Sure there is a different posting style, but the boards are mostly fun IMHO.


----------



## SpikeyFreak (Jul 29, 2002)

Psion said:
			
		

> *
> (though many nutkinland poster have this self superior attitude and actively disdain ENWorld posters in general) *




No, they just disdain SOME posters here.

I post there more than here becuase this place has too much traffic.  Sometimes I can't even get here, other times I see a thread, make one comment, then come back and its either 3 pages gone or 3 pages long, and I don't care enough about monks with shields to read a novel with lots of bickering.

--Traiter Spikey


----------



## Henry (Jul 30, 2002)

> Nutkinland is a great location to vent your spleen in the company of fellow Gamer board members. If you wish to rant, rave, curse, shout obscenities and make lewd comments with RPG references, it is an excellent place to do so!






			
				The It's Man said:
			
		

> *Hmm, Nutkinland isn't all about this.
> 
> Sure there is a different posting style, but the boards are mostly fun IMHO. *





Ahem...



> Pillow Talk
> Get between the sheets and discuss love, romance, and sex. But keep the pr0n under the mattress by putting the [UTM] metatag in your subject line!
> Fighting Words
> Would you like to have an argument? This is where we start fights with other users and talk about things that are better left unsaid. If you want to discuss religion or politics, then this is the forum for you.




I rest my case.


----------



## The It's Man (Jul 31, 2002)

You listed descriptions of two forums out of the seven that are open to all.

_Pop Culture_
A tribute to bad taste! Discuss popular culture and consumer ideology, from pop music, B-movies and daytime TV to theme parks, discount stores and fast food chains.

_ Hazelnut Café _
There's no place more welcoming than our café, complete with bistro food, open-mike nights, and works by local artists. Here you can discuss what's on the menu or join the performers in our amateur review

_Fun and Games_
Game over? Not in here, where hardcore gamers can discuss everything from role-playing games, dice and miniatures to video games and computer hardware. Sports talk goes here too.  

_Voting Booth _
Behind this curtain are dozens of polls and surveys. Pull the lever and cast your vote on the issues of the day!


----------



## Henry (Jul 31, 2002)

I know they are there, but they weren't germane to the discussion. I said, "Nutkinland is a great place to do these things," not that that is what it's all about. I post there too, you know -- just not as often as here, because most of my discussions centers around 3E, with the occasional off-topic delve. 

But the reason that it's a great place to do so is BECAUSE there are gamer friends there, and because Nutkin and Margo have a different atmosphere there. Here is fun, too - there are plenty of posters to have "fun" with here - but the tone at nutkinland is part of why it's so popular.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 2, 2002)

Actually, we DO moderate sometimes.  We've been invaded recently and so we brought the +12 Banhammer down on their heads.  I think we're probably the only board in existance with *35* administrators.  We can swing the Banhammer HARD on invaders.

That said, we don't moderate what people say.  Tempting as it may be.  And outside of Fighting Words, everything is more or less polite.  Often more polite than here, I would dare say.  

Or, to sum it up:

It's all about the love.


----------



## A2Z (Aug 2, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *Here is fun, too - there are plenty of posters to have "fun" with here - but the tone at nutkinland is part of why it's so popular. *



You're wrong. Nutkinland was never popular.


----------



## The It's Man (Aug 3, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *I know they are there, but they weren't germane to the discussion. I said, "Nutkinland is a great place to do these things," not that that is what it's all about. I post there too, you know -- just not as often as here, because most of my discussions centers around 3E, with the occasional off-topic delve.
> 
> But the reason that it's a great place to do so is BECAUSE there are gamer friends there, and because Nutkin and Margo have a different atmosphere there. Here is fun, too - there are plenty of posters to have "fun" with here - but the tone at nutkinland is part of why it's so popular. *




I see, I have to brush up my english a bit more. With _Hmm, Nutkinland isn't all about this._, on reaction to your first statement, I meant to say that there is more to NL than ranting and so on. You wouldn't hear me saying there was no ranting at all.


----------

